# DIY Livery prices



## Sarah.h_1993 (4 January 2014)

Hi. Just wondering what other people pay for DIY livery. I am in surrey. And currently on DIY livery at £80 a week (£320/400) a month. This includes hay and bedding and obv stable etc. But I supply all feed and supplements myself on top. Just wondered whether this was an average price. We have one indoor school which is used from 8am-5pm on weekends so usually have to ride at 7am/6pm and hacking around. Just thought I'd enquire as they are putting our livery up to £90 a week and after speaking to a friend from another yard round the corner I have found that she pays £190 monthly for an indoor and outdoor school and show jumping paddocks. And just buys her bedding and feed on top which still works out cheaper. What do others pay?!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 January 2014)

I'm in West Sussex so would be a bit cheaper than Surrey. I pay £150 pcm for stable, individual T/O, school and fab hacking. If I add my hay and bedding costs to that it would probably come to about 270pcm on average over the year. That is for a very messy and greedy WB but our grazing is good most of the year.


----------



## friesian76 (5 January 2014)

Im in surrey and pay £180pcm diy. This is purely for stable and turnout which is limited during winter. All other costs feed, bedding, hay and for someone to turn out on top. We have an okish indoor school and a fab outdoor flodlit school and off road hacking.


----------



## Toffee44 (6 January 2014)

West Sussex Chichester/ petworth area.

£140 PCM 

stable 
individual T/O 
Floodlit school which never floods
My YO gets in hay/ straw bit cheaper than I could get it for which helps (saves £10 a month)
And the hacking is just amazing ( sandy commons with natural gallops, the South Downs, forest)


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 January 2014)

I'm in Cheshire and pay £75 a week for DIY which includes hay, bedding, walker 3x and hot wash box/solarium once a week and horse bought in daily.

 We have daily herd turnout (my preference) and a large school but it does flood and pretty good hacking but not amazing.


----------



## vam (6 January 2014)

I think im on one of the most expensive diy yards in Surrey! £235 a month for stable, field and to keep my lorry there. Hay i buy off the yard (horse wont eat any other, keep trying but nope, wont have it) £6 a bay then i buy all my feed and bedding on top. Can buy feed off the yard but they only stock certain types so get that from the feed store, same with bedding, but you can get everything you need from them and they will bill you.
Horse isnt the easiest to keep weight on and averages about 10 bales a week (more in winter, less in summer as very good grazing) about 1 bale of woodchip a week, couldnt say about feed. 
It is assisted and as i work full time i pay for him to be bought in in the winter, it has been a god send while he has been on limited turnout, i dont think i could have done it other wise. 
Yard does have fab hacking and grazing, good school, jump paddock, a few xc fences, the other liveries are fab and people live on sight and are around all day. 

Wouldnt change it but will have to really think if they put the prices up, im nearly at part livery money by the time ive paid everything else.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (6 January 2014)

I am also in Cheshire with good off road hacking. I pay £90 per month for the stable, all year turnout (2/3 to a field), use of large school with floodlights that never floods, show jumping paddock in the summer, two full sets of show jumps & also polyblocks/poly-poles in the school and you can park your trailer/lorry there too (I don't have one). We buy bedding and hay from the farmer direct £14 for a very large bale of straw that lasts me a month and £30 for a huge bale of hay that also lasts me a month.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (6 January 2014)

vam said:



			I think im on one of the most expensive diy yards in Surrey! £235 a month for stable, field and to keep my lorry there. Hay i buy off the yard (horse wont eat any other, keep trying but nope, wont have it) £6 a bay then i buy all my feed and bedding on top. Can buy feed off the yard but they only stock certain types so get that from the feed store, same with bedding, but you can get everything you need from them and they will bill you.
Horse isnt the easiest to keep weight on and averages about 10 bales a week (more in winter, less in summer as very good grazing) .
		
Click to expand...

10 bales of hay a week at £6 each??!!! Poor you, that's a fortune  Yikes!


----------



## vam (7 January 2014)

Cheshire Chestnut said:



			10 bales of hay a week at £6 each??!!! Poor you, that's a fortune  Yikes!
		
Click to expand...

Ops! meant a month, that will teach me do reply on the sly at work! If it was 10 bales a week i think i would have had a nervous break down by now! When he was on box rest i think i did nearly 5 a week and the was bad enough


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (7 January 2014)

vam said:



			Ops! meant a month, that will teach me do reply on the sly at work! If it was 10 bales a week i think i would have had a nervous break down by now! When he was on box rest i think i did nearly 5 a week and the was bad enough
		
Click to expand...

Phew! That's ok then


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 January 2014)

Dunno whether this is any help:

I'm a YO, in (sunny/ha ha) Devon. 

I have one livery: we live on site.

She has: nearly 4 acres of good level drained field, sub-divided into two, further division possible (her choice). Mains water & electric. Separate huge hard-standing yard with spacious loose-boxes. Separate lockable tack-room but unlimited room for food etc storage. Professional security system in place to protect yard/tack room area. 

She has three ponies and pays £100 p.c.m. Strictly DIY but someone is here on the place all the time. Also we are OK to hold horses for vet/farriers etc. No sandschool but one is hirable nearby. She can use field as menage when weather permits!!! No restrictions on turnout. She stores her lorry here without charge (at own risk). Riding is OK'ish, could be better, but could be a lot worse. We are about 2 miles from where livery lives and there are good road links to get here.

Hope this helps. But please note this is in Devon not anywhere near you OP! but just giving you for comparison.


----------



## Mimi2610 (7 January 2014)

£70-80 per week in north Cotswolds inc hay/straw, good hacking and arena.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 January 2014)

Sarah.h_1993 said:



			Hi. Just wondering what other people pay for DIY livery. I am in surrey. And currently on DIY livery at £80 a week (£320/400) a month. This includes hay and bedding and obv stable etc. But I supply all feed and supplements myself on top. Just wondered whether this was an average price. We have one indoor school which is used from 8am-5pm on weekends so usually have to ride at 7am/6pm and hacking around. Just thought I'd enquire as they are putting our livery up to £90 a week and after speaking to a friend from another yard round the corner I have found that she pays £190 monthly for an indoor and outdoor school and show jumping paddocks. And just buys her bedding and feed on top which still works out cheaper. What do others pay?!
		
Click to expand...

£41 with helping dee poo  £45 per week without helping us use of 2 schools storage  and storage truncs,
close to bridleways and local events
jumps and more

Our part livery is going up £2 to £94 a week.  Everything done and included except for riding - tack cleaning-wormers shooeing.


----------



## Testy (9 January 2014)

I was on a lovely yard near Guildford with 2 fab schools, lunge pen and walker and off road hacking. I paid £350 a month for stable, turn out/fetch in, they picked feet out, changed rugs, fed am & pm and supplied ad lib hay. I mucked out and supplied my own feed and bedding.


----------



## showjump26 (9 January 2014)

I am in Somerset and we offer DIY £28, with use of our arena and completely off-road hacking.


----------



## asmp (9 January 2014)

I pay £50 a month for a large stable and large individual turnout.  Hay is £4 and straw is £2.  No school but reckon it's cheaper to hire somewhere when I need it than to move.  I'm in Hampshire by the way.


----------



## Ella19 (9 January 2014)

Ours is discontinued as only doing part now but for those of us still left on assisted DIY its £320 a month for stable, group turnout, hay or haylage. Either turnout or bring in. Bedding is £7.50 a bale of shavings, wormers £20!


----------



## bouncing_ball (15 January 2014)

Wow I thought my surrey yard was expensive. What part of Surrey are you in?


----------



## Ella19 (16 January 2014)

Albury, shere. Just south of Guildford. Crazy isn't it!


----------



## Lolabay (20 January 2014)

Im in surrey and pay £290 a month and that includes turn out/bring in,rug change, all feed,sand school,but I muck out and supply bedding(which i buy in bulk)so works out at £4.20 for a bag of shavings. Most of the time im there to bring in anyway.


----------

